# The Mysticism of Bruce Lee: Why He Continues to Live On



## Chuck Johnson (Feb 1, 2012)

Greetings folks. Just posted an article about why it is that even after all these years Bruce Lee continues to be a legend in and out of the martial arts world... and why that probably isn't going to change anytime soon. Here's the link: 

http://www.chuck-n-action.blogspot.com/2012/01/mysticism-of-bruce-lee-why-he-continues.html

Hope that you all enjoy it.


----------



## WCman1976 (Feb 3, 2012)

Bruce Lee has always been an important influence on my life. He was a man who believed the pursuit of perfection was something that never ended. Never believe you have become the best you can...there is always room to improve...don't become complacent. This mentality can (and needs to be) applied to all aspects of life, not just martial arts. I mean, what would happen to a marriage if a man said this to himself: "Well, now that she has that ring on her finger, I don't have to show her love or affection anymore." I can answer this: that ring wouldn't be on her finger for very long! NEVER let yourself stagnate. In a way it is a kind of sick, masochistic mentality: you try to pursue perfection while admitting to yourself you can never be perfect...but hey, I think it is a lot more admirable than just sitting on the couch watching mindless TV shows and letting life pass you by.


----------

